# crazy things to do in amsterdam??



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

going amsterdam with 7 lads this weekend

neither of us have ever been

any1 any good things to do , or places to go

clubs, bars, cafes etc


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Eat the fcukin brownies... Get high then shag a sexc hooker!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Have sex with a trannie.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

All of the above while off your nut on toot, pills, shrooms and anything else you can get your hands on :w00t:


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Goto the banana bar, goto a sex show and have a schmoke!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Why not visit Ann franks house or visit the van gogh museam?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

I've just returned from Amsterdam, 6 lads, 3 days, and I'm not impressed, not a lot of things to see if you are non smoker like me lol, overpriced crap food, paid toilets everywhere etc etc on the plus side there was a lot of young fit girls around 

and for the love of god do not eat magic truffles hah lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

I used to live there and I can tell you there's a lot to do. Lots. I would avoid all the drugs and the red light area and anywhere frequented by tourists.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Apparently you should watch out for overly promiscuous women


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Would you like a smoke and a pancake? You know, flapjack and a cigarette? No? All right. Cigar and a waffle? No? Pipe and a crepe? No? Bong and a blintz?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

As said bannana bar, dont drink very expensive lol. Just go mong out in a cafe all day then **** a prostitute like a normal tourist...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

There are two sides to Amsterdam. There is the usual touristy stuff like getting smashed/stoned, window-hopping, snorting charge, banana bar, casa rosso, red light, Escape club etc etc. I did this for about 6 months and then got bored. I then moved on to the museums, Vondelpark, Leidseplein and Rembrantplain areas to drink, Irish bars, Absinthe bar etc etc. Obviously I did make a trip back to the seedy parts once in a while 

Loads of stuff to do. You can make it what you want.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Favourite Coffee Bar is the Rokerij up by Leidseplein. Stay away from Grasshopper etc - pure rip off.

Watch out for shady Moroccans and Turks. Keep wits about you, especially early hours in Red Light.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

doggy said:


> I used to live there and I can tell you there's a lot to do. Lots. *I would avoid all the drugs and the red light area* and anywhere frequented by tourists.


Well I suppose the OP did ask for crazy things to do and avoiding the red light district would be pretty fcukin crazy if you ask me! :devil2:


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

sit in a sandwich shop and drink a beer, I sat in this back alley weird empty shop and then watched as all the bitches form the windows came in and paid the 'sandwich maker' their money. Dude had a girl in there handing over cash every minute.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

go for a nice cold pint at Mulligans around the corner from rembrant plien,amstel 100,you could take a wonder through the keizers gracht,its the nicest canal,and if you want to work out go to barrys gym,its off utrecht straat,clost to prinsen gracht hard core bb gym,and by the way showers are uni sex,saunas rtoo


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Went last year.

Cant remember anything what happened in those 4 days.

Clearly its pretty easy to find some crazy sh!t to do!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

When I go a normally stay in the leidseplein area.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Youngstarz said:


> Am going midway through december with 4 others dya think 800 - 1000 euros would be enough to go mad with for 4 days??


Depends how much you can snort??


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

BoxerJay said:


> Have sex with a trannie.


even craizer

get smashed by a tranny bareback in a bondage room while on mushrooms


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been 12 times and won't be going back now as the prices are just ridiculous now days.

Saying that, I've had some great times.

NYE is a crazy time

Supper club of rembrants square is a cool place.

Drugs, drink and hookers are the main attraction with a group of lads but I've been with the Mrs and also my sister and seen the other side of the city as well.

Expect the weather to be rubbish at this time of year though


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I went the zoo stoned with one of my mates

all my other mates back home took the pi$$ but it was good.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

scouse2010 said:


> I went the zoo stoned with one of my mates
> 
> all my other mates back home took the pi$$ but it was good.


The zoo is a really good one.

Can bet it was a laugh whilst stoned


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Depends how much you can snort??


I tried some charlie of some aus over there,he gave me the last of his "envelope" which was like 2-3 all right lines.I killed it in one on my hand and it was utter $hite,just pure benzocaine


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> I tried some charlie of some aus over there,he gave me the last of his "envelope" which was like 2-3 all right lines.I killed it in one on my hand and it was utter $hite,just pure benzocaine


I lived over there for 3 years and therefore I had some pretty good contacts.

Gear was the best I have ever had, including the £80 a gram stuff in London. Liverpool gear is the most bashed I have ever had (I'm from Birkenhead by the way).


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> The zoo is a really good one.
> 
> Can bet it was a laugh whilst stoned


ye and no

only no because it was roasting and I had jeans on and I also had bran new shoes on and my feet where full of blisters haha

other than that it was decent.

I really dont know why all my friends still take the pi$$ now.I can smoke weed and drink when ever I want over here in england and the brass houses arnt even open (from what I seen until later on in the afternoon


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Go on 9th for 2nd time cant wait.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Have a competition with your mates.

Rent a house and each spend an hour or two sitting in the window wearing nipple tassles and a G-string.

Whoever makes the most cash or gets the sorest as8hole wins.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I lived over there for 3 years and therefore I had some pretty good contacts.
> 
> Gear was the best I have ever had, including the £80 a gram stuff in London. Liverpool gear is the most bashed I have ever had (I'm from Birkenhead by the way).


yeh it is **** here unless you ask the dealer to sort you out with flake(80-100 a gram) .Most people cut there stuff 2 to 1 2 parts cut 1 part coke some do 1 to 1.

When you went over to the dam to live there di you go on your own ? was it easy to get a job ? been thinking about doing it for next summer,go over and live there for 6-8 weeks try and get a bar job or something.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Get yourself and your mates to an Ajax game aswell while your there, Nice stadium they have


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> Having a discussion wid me mate abar it here and he tryna say any hotel in amsterdam u can smoke weed in:S as long as it says ''smokers hotel'' is this true cause i think he is majorly tripping LOL


No its true. You're allowed to smoke indoors but not on the streets. dont forget to buy some truffles as well for after.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> yeh it is **** here unless you ask the dealer to sort you out with flake(80-100 a gram) .Most people cut there stuff 2 to 1 2 parts cut 1 part coke some do 1 to 1.
> 
> When you went over to the dam to live there di you go on your own ? was it easy to get a job ? been thinking about doing it for next summer,go over and live there for 6-8 weeks try and get a bar job or something.


Dam gear 50 Euro/gram) is much better than the £80/gram gear over here. Trust me.

I wen on my own. Packed my gear into my car and set off. I had a job waiting though, IT work for a large telecomms company. There was loads of jobs when I was there (2001-2003) but dunno about now mate. Do it, you won't regret it. A load of my mates come over and they all got work, mainly factory work though.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

All get in the "peep show booth" theres a circular one in one of the main streets (so you can see each other in the other windows) and have a ****ing race.

Press yourself up against the windows as well for added fun


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> All get in the "peep show booth" theres a circular one in one of the main streets (so you can see each other in the other windows) and have a ****ing race.
> 
> Press yourself up against the windows as well for added fun


I didnt think w*nking was allowed or you get tossed out. :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

That's the race, you gotta shoot your load before they kick the door in :lol:


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Youngstarz said:


> Having a discussion wid me mate abar it here and he tryna say any hotel in amsterdam u can smoke weed in:S as long as it says ''smokers hotel'' is this true cause i think he is majorly tripping LOL


if its a smokers hotel then of course you should be able to smoke

my hotel you could,something like a 200 euro fine but we had a balcony and they said we could smoke on there (tobacco only)



Huntingground said:


> Dam gear 50 Euro/gram) is much better than the £80/gram gear over here. Trust me.
> 
> I wen on my own. Packed my gear into my car and set off. I had a job waiting though, IT work for a large telecomms company. There was loads of jobs when I was there (2001-2003) but dunno about now mate. Do it, you won't regret it. A load of my mates come over and they all got work, mainly factory work though.


Do you think I could find bar work or the likes easily over there ?

Also that yayo I am on about for 80 a gram is fishscale stuff.Right of the brick.But saying that the ozs street dealers get here has normally been stepped on by the guys who buy the kgs.



Ben_Dover said:


> All get in the "peep show booth" theres a circular one in one of the main streets (so you can see each other in the other windows) and have a ****ing race.
> 
> Press yourself up against the windows as well for added fun


I went in that with my mate it was the worst thing ever,my mate was made up I just told him to man up and get a brass but he still never.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Youngstarz said:


> Am going midway through december with 4 others dya think 800 - 1000 euros would be enough to go mad with for 4 days??


You going for the swedes concert. Im out there with a few mates for it.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I lived over there for 3 years and therefore I had some pretty good contacts.
> 
> Gear was the best I have ever had, including the £80 a gram stuff in London. Liverpool gear is the most bashed I have ever had (I'm from Birkenhead by the way).


Is gear easy to get hold of out there? im gonna go through loads, there for 4 days for swedes gig


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

scouse2010 said:


> you on about heroin ?


Noooooo. Coke and a bit of mandy


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

PACEY said:


> Noooooo. Coke and a bit of mandy


He was on about coke when he said he could get it for 50 a gram

mdma should be easy over there,a lot of it is produced in holland


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

scouse2010 said:


> He was on about coke when he said he could get it for 50 a gram
> 
> mdma should be easy over there,a lot of it is produced in holland


Yeah i know he was on about coke, i just asked is it easy to get hold of out there.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> if its a smokers hotel then of course you should be able to smoke
> 
> my hotel you could,something like a 200 euro fine but we had a balcony and they said we could smoke on there (tobacco only)
> 
> ...


lol 'off the brick' means nothing, anyone with access to a press can press their chisel in to whatever cut they like


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PACEY said:


> Is gear easy to get hold of out there? im gonna go through loads, there for 4 days for swedes gig


Don't buy off the streets, will get ripped. Ask about English boys in bars/cafes. Also ask the bouncers if they are non-Dutch. Try Stones Cafe.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Amsterdam zoo kicks ar5e! Especially when in the Amsterdam state of mind.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> Amsterdam zoo kicks ar5e! Especially when in the Amsterdam state of mind.


True the butterfly inclosure is crazy.

not a bad little ride on the tram from town either. Not really for a ladds weekend but great with the g/f


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Amsterdam rules. Go Mad, there are places closer to home if you want culture.

I did shrooms and went insane. brilliant.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> True the butterfly inclosure is crazy.
> 
> not a bad little ride on the tram from town either. Not really for a ladds weekend but great with the g/f


If ur gonna spend a few hours wandering round mashed then may aswell laugh at monkeys at the same time Tho lol.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Don't buy off the streets, will get ripped. Ask about English boys in bars/cafes. Also ask the bouncers if they are non-Dutch. Try Stones Cafe.


Cheers for that, will try the cafe


----------

